# 2020 start vs 2019 fall



## JSDenson07 (Mar 17, 2020)

Half inch HOC this year, aeration, sand top dress, overseed, and establishing new lawn where landscape was.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@JSDenson07 Welcome to TLF! Nice property :thumbup:


----------

